# When do I snip my boy



## fita1300 (Mar 31, 2019)

My puppy will be 15 months old soon. I had left him intact to try and gain some weight and fill out. I was told to wait until he was 2 years old to make sure he gained all his weight. He has been at 44 to 45 pounds depending on the scale and I wanted to be sure he was in breed standards. I also thought if he turned out to be the "perfect" version of a Vizsla I would let him pass on his genes. Answers to my other posts has me scared to do this.
Should I wait until he is 2 years, or go ahead and get him snipped. I still would like to have him evaluated for breed conformity, just so I know.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Our breeder suggested 2-years minimum and 3-years old even better. Our 2-year old is 52-lbs and a bit on the smaller side for a male, so I'm told. We're trying to hold out as long as possible. We have a 6-month old female V and we are afraid of when she goes into heat for obvious reasons.

So maybe this winter, but definitely next fall (he was born on 9/9/17). My own, non professional, opinion is to wait at least to two years old from all the extensive homework I've done.

HTH


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My males have never fully filled out, till between 2-3 years old. Different bloodlines, are going to have a slightly different build. Some have more bone, and wider structure than others.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

This comes up a lot, perhaps a sticky with the Vizsla study?

The answer to your question is that there's no reason to desex him. There are many health reasons to leave him "intact", look up the Vizsla study and if need be, lets talk about that.


----------



## fita1300 (Mar 31, 2019)

Thank you. I had made a cursory read of the study that included Vizslas and Labrador Retrievers. I had gleaned that there was less cancer but the animal had a shorter lifespan. I wanted clarification of the study and some experiences from Vizsla owners. I have reread the study and will at least wait until 2 years old. Thank you all; after 2 years I will revisit the subject and see if there has been a followup study. My Charlie has only twice shown interest in mounting another dog for reproductive reasons (I intercepted him while he was following them), and only three other times to try for dominance (all three times while wrestling) so I am happy to wait.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Elvis is 30 kg, 4 years old and an absolute dream, intact, best tempered dog in the world (according to me) will get him hip scored and eye tested this year for stud duties, I wouldn't do that if he was de-knackered, ie neutered


----------



## Natasha (Apr 5, 2020)

gingerling said:


> This comes up a lot, perhaps a sticky with the Vizsla study?
> 
> The answer to your question is that there's no reason to desex him. There are many health reasons to leave him "intact", look up the Vizsla study and if need be, lets talk about that.


 Hello, could you please share link for this study. Thank you


----------



## gundog789456 (Jun 22, 2020)

I'd suggest looking into vasectomies if you're set on managing population control surgically. They're becoming more common, are less invasive, and won't mess with your dog's hormones in the same way.


----------

